# Current HD DVD Available for Pre-Order



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Here is a list of HD DVD's currently available for Pre-Order on Amazon. 

This is not a complete list of scheduled for release just what Amazon is currently accepting pre-orders for. Hopefully Amazon will get there act together soon.

1.	Hulk 
2.	Willy Wonka & The Chocolate Factory 
3.	Batman Begins 
4.	The Corpse Bride 
5.	Charlie and the Chocolate Factory 
6.	The Polar Express 
7.	Out of Sight 
8.	Spartacus 
9.	12 Monkeys 
10.	You Me & Dupree
11.	Terminator 3 
12.	The Sopranos - Season 6, Part 1 
13.	Grand Prix 
14.	The Dirty Dozen 
15.	The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938) 
16.	The Break-Up
17.	Mission - Impossible III (Two-Disc Special Collector's Edition) 
18.	Mission Impossible: Ultimate Missions Collection
19.	Heart: Alive in Seattle
20.	Chicago and Earth Wind & Fire: Live at the Greek
21.	Manilow Live
22.	Sister Street Fighter
23.	Fireplace: Visions of Tranquility
24.	Visions of the Sea: Explorations
25.	Antarctica Dreaming
26.	The Interpreter
27.	Slither
28.	Army of Darkness
29.	Fast Times at Ridgemont High
30.	Waist Deep
31.	Pat Methany - Way Up Live
32.	Dazed & Confused
33.	Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas
34.	Fast & Furious
35.	End of Days
36.	Land of the Dead
37.	The Fast & The Furious: Tokyo Drift
38.	2 Fast 2 Furious
39.	Retorno Del Hombre Lobo
40.	Exotic Saltwater Aquarium


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Don't forget when you get ready to buy or pre-order... use the Electronics Store! :T


----------

